# put on



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

put on remix, much louder on the ear than love for money but not near the flex. still fun!

YouTube - put on remix.AVI


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

sorry i just dont get why people make thse vids


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> sorry i just dont get why people make thse vids


it's OK, I totally understand... i just don't get why the people that don't like certain things take the time to keep looking, then after all that wasted time, take the time to reply. I mean I don't go to football forums, read stuff about football that i don't like, then reply back to the guys that like football about how I don't get it. Why? I don't like football.

Maybe thats a bad analogy, you obviousely like car audio and your on a car audio forum, but if you don't like my vids, plase, by all means... move along then. Obviousely some people like them, or I wouldn't take the time and energy making them, uploading them, posting them, and replying back to you having to justify myself.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Fair enough


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

now I feel like an *******, I get **** everything I do, people get mean and nasty... I take it back!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

kryptonitewhite said:


> now I feel like an *******, I get **** everything I do, people get mean and nasty... I take it back!


I wouldn't. It was a dick move on my part. I never said it was good or bad, right or wrong. I just don't understand. Every spl vid seems to be the same. A view of a deck, a hand cranking the knob. Loose change rattling in the cupholder. Pull back to a mirror vibrating. Get outside watch the roof vibrate a little. Maybe a hair trick. All the while blowing the cam's mike up.

Now I do understand videos of show footage, the excitement of a crowd, some human interest!

Or video that shows the term lab in the background showing some numbers. THAT interests me. But its a personal thing, really. 

But bottom line is, I was wrong. I was a little ticked at someone else when I typed it. Took it out on you a lil. Sorry


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

well I gotta tell ya, I have never in all my years on these forums seen someone suck it up like that. I am most impressed. Years ago, I was already thinkin what you're saying. I got so sick of the rattling change and pop cans in the center console, plastic bags in the port, and T-shirts in the window. Way back then, I made this vid to spite it:

YouTube - 02b lightning audio realm excursion make fun bag blow port

That is from the last page of my youtube vids, my second video ever uploaded! I agree 100%, and I hope you noticed in my new vids the only thing flexing is the doors and windows in them. I built her solid, 140 cans of Great Stuff expanding foam, to keep from flexing. In the door jams I put caulk/foam/resin to make it hard to open and shut the doors to reduce the flexing, the doors are false and go up against the windows to keep them from moving as well...yet still they flex.

So if I hate it so much too, then why am I doing it? I have 7 pages of admittedly boring, aqward, and weird videos... but up until now I got hate for NOT showing flex, being told it's not loud because there's no flex. So here I am, some guy is hating on me flexin now? j/k jk! It's all good.

I didn't build her for SPL, I didn't build her for SQ. I built it to sound really good even when it's really loud. As for the camera, I just can't seem to stop. Before I could afford anything, all i did all day was watch REALMOFEXCURSION.com vids and enjoy it through other's videos. It became an addiction. I was a speaker porn addict! Well now I am makin them I guess and addicted to that.

But seriously I get nothing but hate on most forums, there are two forums that they just get me, get that I am different and they let me slide. The rest of them I am purposely a little more errogant because I know even when i try really hard to be appropriate, I'm still going to get hate, so I just let go and have fun.

You caught me off guard. Youre a gentleman, and a big man for saying that really tough word that I struggle with: "sorry".

Cuddos to you!

(But I'm still gonna make silly vids and post them up!)


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

kryptonitewhite said:


> now I feel like an *******, I get **** everything I do, people get mean and nasty... I take it back!


do what you do because you love to do it bro,if people respond negatively,than "F" them,I am just getting started in doing videos with my gopro of my dirtbiking and i am sure people are gonna give me crap about it,but the negativety will only make me want to do it more and better,keep doing what you are,


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Lou said:


> do what you do because you love to do it bro,if people respond negatively,than "F" them,I am just getting started in doing videos with my gopro of my dirtbiking and i am sure people are gonna give me crap about it,but the negativety will only make me want to do it more and better,keep doing what you are,


Right on Lou, thats exactly what Im going to continue to do!


----------



## anthonyott99 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rattling change , shaking pop cans, JVC remote bouncin in the center console, sounds like all of my vids !!! LOL 

Keep makin them dude !!!


----------

